# Lost dog



## jenneral (Aug 28, 2006)

Named taj lost ten on 5/2 on dirt road Btwn railroad bridge and number 4, brown n white mostly white has collar, call 9707081512 if u see him please. Thanks


----------



## jenneral (Aug 28, 2006)

Found thanks Buzz buddies


----------

